# R.A.S.K. needs Indy area independant contractors!



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2006)

R.A.S.K. and Associates, Inc. is currently looking for independant contractors(subs). We just had a few major accounts commit to us this week! R.A.S.K. is the largest snow & ice removal company in Indiana, and is growing rapidly. We have been in business for over 15 years. R.A.S.K. offers independant contractors more hours than any of the competition. As well as pay our contractors the full rate for work performed in 7-10 days after the snow event. No early pay discounts! Contact me, Vance Cox, at (317)538-0874 or email me at [email protected] if your interested in learning more about our organization. Also, we have properties in other outlying areas in Indiana and Ohio as well. Right now I need people in the worst way in the Lafayette area for a 34 acre lot. We work plow trucks, skid-steers, backhoes, loaders, tractors, etc. And we work all dedicated contractors everytime it snows no matter what trucks or equipment they are bringing on board. Call me to get put to work this winter!!!

Vance Cox
Operations Manager
R.A.S.K. & Associates, Inc.
www.raskcorp.com


----------

